# Man injured in the face by chainsaw (NYS)



## jmcguiretree (Jan 10, 2007)

A Hamilton man is recovering at a local hospital this afternoon after being injured by a chainsaw. According to New Hartford Police, 27-year-old Joseph Robinson was trimming a tree on Clinton Road, in New Hartford, when the chainsaw kicked back, cutting Robinson's face and jaw.

He was assisted down the tree he was working on by another co-worker. Robinson was taken to St. Elizabeth Medical Center where he'll undergo surgery
http://www.wktv.com/news/local/5133001.html


----------



## Yeahman (Jan 17, 2007)

the importance of aerial recue trainning. and having a second fully equiped climber on site. good they got him down. i hope that if i'm ever in a similar siruation i have some one reliable to get me down. hope he's well.


----------

